# Photos supprimées



## M300 (5 Mai 2020)

Bonjour suite à la suppression accidentelle d’une vidéo de mon iCloud, j’ai décidé de faire du tri. J’ai donc supprimé des photos et vidéos de mon iPhone puis je me suis rendu dans l’album « supprimé récemment » afin de les supprimer définitivement. Je me suis ensuite rendu sur iClou.com et c’est photos et vidéos n’y étaient plus, j’ai donc une petite question sûrement bête mais est-ce que ces photos et vidéos sont supprimées définitivement des serveurs Apple  ?


----------



## ericse (5 Mai 2020)

Oui, sauf si tu es surveillés par le FBI...


----------



## M300 (5 Mai 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Oui, sauf si tu es surveillés par le FBI...


D’accord merci pour ta réponse


----------

